# How Good is Central Queensland University



## KaranSahni (May 27, 2015)

Hello everyone !
i'm a resident of New Dehli, India
I'm an ECE ( Electronics and Communication ) Graduate from ITM university, INDIA
I am planning to pursue my masters in Information systems from a good university in Australia
So far i've just got an offer letter from CQU ( Central Queensland university , Melbourne )
Is it worth the effort and all the money i put in ?
I also applied to other Uni's like Deakin, LaTrobe, Victoria. But they did not give me an offer letter mainly because of the low percentage in my Graduation ( 52%) 
i Did have a few back logs too.
So , if i have to pursue masters of information systems from CQU, is it worth it ?
I eventually plan to get the PR and stay and work in AUSTRALIA.

Waiting for your valuable comments and suggestions
Regards.


----------



## neha.12 (May 26, 2015)

I done master in IT from CQU... BAD University....
No internship, No practical, No latest subject. Still teaching Language C and ASP.Net2..They failed too many student if u just take some source from internet to just complete your assignments. Per fail subject was 2500 on that time. 
Please if u wanna job in IT go and inroll in good university. In 2013, CQU stop giving admission to international students some immi problems. I heard too many students complaints about it. Gold coast uni is already closed. Brisbane CQU is stop giving admission to international student. 
even though thats all back 2013 reviews. But, i dont think so CQU still has better reputation. If u sick can go uni, go to doctor spend 70$ take a medical letter from document then they agree u sick and mark u present otherwise absent. fall to below 80%.. 

Best of luck


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

KaranSahni said:


> So far i've just got an offer letter from CQU ( Central Queensland university , Melbourne )


Never ever waste your money doing course from satellite campus of some university. CQU main campus is located in North Rockhampton and they just have a study center in melbourne.


----------



## KaranSahni (May 27, 2015)

Danav_Singh said:


> Never ever waste your money doing course from satellite campus of some university. CQU main campus is located in North Rockhampton and they just have a study center in melbourne.


Okay thankyou for the input. Same thing goes for Charles sturt university ?
I recently got an offer letter from this University as well.
They have a STUDY CENTER here. is it worth it ? 
waiting for your Reply. 
Regards


----------

